# Grow No: 2 (Jack Herer)



## camcam (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Guy & Gals,

My second grow is on the way! Yeeehaaa......

*Pics 1 & 2:*

These are of the grow room, I have upgraded my 3 old lights which was 3 x 250W HPS lights to 3 x 600W HPS lights, I have also got them in cooltubes with extraction at 465 m3/h (MIN) and temps are at 27c.


*Pic 3:*

These are my 6 mother plants (towards the back) at 7/8 weeks old.


*Pic 4:*

These are my 7 seedlings that I planted a while back, 4 of them are Jack Herer and the other 3 are a unknown strain.

*Pic 5:*

These are the cuttings I took off the 6 mother plants on Sunday just gone (13/07/2008)

Thanks for looking and all comments and thoughts welcome (good or bad)....

Camcam


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

why cutting? please dont do cutting your setup is perfect for full growing which means clipping or prune is not needed  if theres any bad leaves, you can pluck it out, do not pluck it unless its really easy to pluck it out, cuz its dead, some people leave it alone, it will fall out.  really no prune needed. what temp did you runs on to keep plants from light burns?  we do have 600 hps too we scare of using it cuz too hot! we added a/c but any suggestion?


----------



## camcam (Jul 15, 2008)

No no no, I don't think you understand the word "cuttings" what I am doing is cloning the 6 mother plants I have, am sure Hick already told you about this on my other thread.  In 2 - 4 weeks the 25 "cuttings" I have will be 1 - 3 foot tall and healthy....


----------



## camcam (Jul 15, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> we do have 600 hps too we scare of using it cuz too hot! we added a/c but any suggestion?


 
What you need is cooltubes (google it on images)


----------



## camcam (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump....


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 15, 2008)

nice setup dude


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay, im convinced, im subscribin to this grow.  VERY NICE grow room, and the moms and babies look so happy livin there.
more pics please when those lil clones perk up, want to see how long they were when you took them, i am gonna be making some clones soon before my ladies go into flower.  Guess i best read up on it again.   As i said above, WAY cool grow room and plants!


----------



## Thorn (Jul 16, 2008)

this is gonna be HUGE!!! Nice one bro, can't wait to see them ladies growing away.... they look all good so far


----------



## camcam (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes this is gonna be huge, but I might not have the room, I only have 3 x 600W HPS lights and I can get only get 18 - 25 plants in that room and that would a squeeze, so what I have so far is 6 mother plants, 7 seedlings (some might be male) and 25 cuttings.  So I have been thinking I might get another 600W HPS light and put the 6 mother plants in another room and put them into bloom, what do you think, good idea? or leave them as mother plants?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

up to you bro, you have 25 cuttings from them so you could bloom them. or is there anyway you can put them in another room and have that as the vegging/mother room and then the room you are using now can be flowering.

I've always wanted a flowering room and a vegging one. I think that'd be pretty cool. Do what you feel is best for you though. Have your mums healed over yet from having the cuttings taken?


----------



## camcam (Jul 19, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> up to you bro, you have 25 cuttings from them so you could bloom them. or is there anyway you can put them in another room and have that as the vegging/mother room and then the room you are using now can be flowering.
> 
> I've always wanted a flowering room and a vegging one. I think that'd be pretty cool. Do what you feel is best for you though. Have your mums healed over yet from having the cuttings taken?


 
The mother plants are fine new growth all over the place and I have decided to put the mothers into bloom I am expecting around 3 ounce off each of these ladies as they are 3 foot tall already.  The clones look good I think all 25 have taken to their new home and the seedlings are good too (hope they are all female), I will get some pics tomorrow.....


----------



## camcam (Jul 20, 2008)

Just an update:

*Pics 1 & 2:*

They was my mother plants but due to the lack room I have put them into bloom, these will be masive as they are alreadt 3+ foot tall already (sea of green!).

*Pic 3:*

These are my clones looking good.

*Pic 4:*

These are the seedlings but are getting big really fast!


----------



## andy52 (Jul 20, 2008)

dang sure looks good,keep it up.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice setup meng! Best of luck on this grow, looks like you've got a great start so far:farm:


----------



## CptnFail (Jul 20, 2008)

great growroom man, can u give me a few tips? mine looks like crap


----------



## camcam (Jul 21, 2008)

CptnFail said:
			
		

> great growroom man, can u give me a few tips? mine looks like crap


 
Of course I can...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sweet setup Camcam & healthy plants. What light cycle are using 12/12 or 18/6?


Thanks


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

I have 2 rooms my friend, room 1 0n 18/6 cycle and room 2 on 12/12, thanks for the comment too..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

On the 18/6 have you noticed a big difference compared to 12/0. I know MH & HPS are different. MH for Veg & HPS for Flowering.   Once my out door grow is completed which light cycle do you think is better. Hick likes 12/0 for veg & 12/12 for flowering... I am just wondering. Thanks friend.


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Hick likes 12/0 for veg & 12/12 for flowering... I am just wondering. Thanks friend.


 
I don't understand what you mean there - sorry, in order for the plant to grow (without buds) you need at least 18 hours of light and when you think the plant is ready only give it a max of 12 hours of light and the plant will bud.  Regarding differant lighting I have only have HPS so I would know the differance between the MH and HPS, however, when I do get some cash I will invest in proper lighting for the veg state.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

MH better for Veg
HPS Flowering


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html#LIGHT


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> I don't understand what you mean there - sorry, in order for the plant to grow (without buds) you need at least 18 hours of light and when you think the plant is ready only give it a max of 12 hours of light and the plant will bud. Regarding differant lighting I have only have HPS so I would know the differance between the MH and HPS, however, when I do get some cash I will invest in proper lighting for the veg state.


 

18/6 or 12/0


----------



## Thorn (Jul 25, 2008)

do you mean 24/0?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ya thanks Thorn you know how us out side growers are.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

i use 24/0 .IMO i think it's faster


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i use 24/0 .IMO i think it's faster


 

24/o does it work better then 18/6?


----------

